# Kindle Fire Names



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I named my Fire, Calcifer. It's the fire demon from Howl's Moving Castle. It's one of my favorite anime movies by one of my favorite directors.

Favorite line: I don't cook. I am a powerful and fierce fire demon


















Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Sparky.  It just seemed to fit.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Kimbella.

Don't ask.


----------



## ChrisHewitt (Dec 24, 2011)

When I get mine I'll probably call it "Burney"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Firefly from the TV series.  And my iPad is Serenity from the same series...


----------



## Ghost in the Machine (Dec 28, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Firefly from the TV series. And my iPad is Serenity from the same series...


You know how I feel about naming machines, but...... I finally got around to watching _Firefly_ and Serenity about six months ago and was blown away by them. So I'll give you a pass.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

FireStorm


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Fawkes


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

Ashley


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Hot Tamale!


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

I named mine Katniss(hunger games) and my son named his Ember.


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

I named it the same as my K2, which I gave to my daughter.

Fire = Bibli Ophelia
K2 = Glitterature (my daughter re-named it.)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Mine is Señor Fuego and my daughter named hers Draconis.


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

Mine is The Arkon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

My Fire is also named Katniss.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Belisama


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

The Phoenix


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Firefly from the TV series. And my iPad is Serenity from the same series...


I named mine Firefly also, basically for the same reason. My very first Kindle way back in June 2008 was named Serenity. Sort of for the movie/ship and sort of not.

I also thought about Fawkes, as Ann did; I got it from Fawkes the phoenix in Harry Potter, not sure where Ann did.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I also thought about Fawkes, as Ann did; I got it from Fawkes the phoenix in Harry Potter, not sure where Ann did.


Hers is named after the Phoenix in HP...

My iPad was originally named Firefly but graciously gave up the name when the Fire arrived and took the name Serenity. 

Betsy


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

Such great names!

I probably should name mine, but I haven't yet. I'm considering Apenth (long story on the name, but let's just say he's a god in a book I wrote). I also like the idea of Firefly and Fawkes.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

My DD (12) named hers "Li'l Sleigh"! Because 1) She got it for Christmas. 2) She believes she can jump right into any book on it and travel around the workd in ONE NIGHT... just like Santa does in his sleigh!


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> My DD (12) named hers "Li'l Sleigh"! Because 1) She got it for Christmas. 2) She believes she can jump right into any book on it and travel around the workd in ONE NIGHT... just like Santa does in his sleigh!


Awww, how sweet!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Mine is Fire Lizard.. from  the (sadly) late Anne McCaffrey.

If I was to dress her up in a skin, it should be dragon scales, hmm?

Golden ones, since she is, of course, a Queen.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I now have so many kindles/kindle-able-devices I gave up on the cutesy names it was hard to keep track of which one belonged to whom. My Fire is Bev's Fire.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I did not name my K2.
But I did name the Fire.
I assumed that others would have the same idea (after all we are all clever and witty people).
So I named mine Geoffrey's Serenity - cause the ship Serenity IS a Firefly class vessel.
And yes, of course, from the series/movie.

Just sayin....


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

My Fire's name is Caliente.  
(My K3 is just Em's K3, my $79 Kindle is BabyK)


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Zena


Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Mine is named Zapp Brannigan.


----------



## Kindlechick (Jan 30, 2010)

Moses.


----------



## RDaneel54 (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm considering "Sharra" for the matrix stone in _Sharra's Exile_ by Marion Zimmer Bradley. What do you think? Is it too dangerous for mortal man?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Fire = Derek Craven 
K3 = Angélique de Peyrac


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

A young cancer patient I follow is obsessed with the soon to be hitting the screen new Pixar Princess, Merida and her mom says Ariel has watched this trailer at least 50 times and wanted and got a bow and arrow (with suction cups) for Christmas and is trying to decide what her cape and long curly red wig should look like 

But Merida seems firey enough to have a Fire named after her. I have to admit I am pretty taken with this princess too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEHWDA_6e3M


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

My K2 is "My Baby" and my Fire is "Donna's On Fire" (sort of thinking Donna's Own Fire but liked making the twist on that...).


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

ours are boring - "Boy1's Kindle" and "Boy2's Kindle" (with the boy's actual name in place of "Boy1" and "Boy2"   )


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Atunah said:


> K3 = Angélique de Peyrac


Awesome name! I wish that series was on Kindle.

My k2 and K3 were both Hermione
My Fire is Sirius


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

RavenclawPrefect said:


> Awesome name! I wish that series was on Kindle.
> 
> My k2 and K3 were both Hermione
> My Fire is Sirius


Oh it is, at least part of the series. In german. I am german, but I can't enjoy reading it anymore, I need english. Oh the irony .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

fuschiahedgehog said:


> ours are boring - "Boy1's Kindle" and "Boy2's Kindle" (with the boy's actual name in place of "Boy1" and "Boy2"  )


But useful! My bro's kindle is on my account and it's just "Bro's Kindle". . .but as I have several of them that are my own it seemed more confusing to have "Ann's Kindle", "Ann's 2nd Kindle", "Ann's 3rd Kindle", etc. . . . . . .


----------



## Tiffany01 (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't know I need help naming mine!


----------



## Tiffany01 (Dec 29, 2011)

My kindle is. Tifffany"s kindle.. but my pet name for it is kin...I think....


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

my kindle keyboard is "Best Thing Ever"
and my kindle fire is "Brightest Fire Ever"


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

My K3 is Strabo, from  the Terry Brooks Landover series
The Fire is just Dragon, you know Dragon Fire? Sorry, I was feeling punny that day.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> I don't have a Kindle Fire, but I recently named my K3 Kindle Keyboard "Flicker" because it's a Fire wanna-be.


Now that's funny.


----------

